# Rancho Cordova UKC show



## RosewoodAPBT (Sep 1, 2010)

CALIFORNIA
NOR CAL APBT CLUB
RANCHO CORDOVA (O) CONF JS
Sep 4; S1 Katherine Short JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9 am NLC: Novice Puppy
Sep 4; S2 Joyce Lea-Hanson JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 10 am NLC: Novice Puppy
Sep 5; S1 Paul Bruneau JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9 am NLC: Novice Puppy
Sep 5; S2 Carlos Rodriguez JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 10 am NLC: Novice Puppy
Sep 6; S1 Violet Denney JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9 am NLC: Novice Puppy
Sep 6; S2 Olen Nichols (replacing Gene Reynolds) JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 10 am NLC: Novice Puppy
DOS $25; JS $10; NLC $7; PE $20 received by August 25, 2010
Weekend PE Early Entry Special $100 same dog all 6 shows received by August 14, 2010
Hagan Park, 2197 Chase Drive, 95670 (916) 362-1841; Highway 50 to Mather Field. North onto Mather Field. Right on to Folsom Blvd. Left onto Coloma road. Left onto Chase Drive. Parking lot on right just before park entrance.
Chairperson: Apryl Hall (replacing Dennis Blickenstaff)
Event Secretary: Rebecca Harris, 3201 Fireside Way, Sacramento CA 95827 (916) 519-9039 [email protected]
EC change 8/24/10

My girl, Ruby (CH 'PR' DMG Cali Girl's Rebellious Ruby) took Reserve Champion in both shows today. And my friend Ramon's dog, Envy, took both Champion classes today as well as Best Of Breed and Terrier Group 1 in the second show!!! Congrats to all the winners so far! I can't wait to get down there tomorrow...


----------



## Subversive (Aug 30, 2010)

Congratulations! Sounds like a whole like of fun.


----------

